# Republicans & Homosexuality ?!



## Soheil (Feb 14, 2016)

As an Iranian,
I want to know about attitudes of Americans toward homosexuality.

There is some questions i like to ask you guys:

- What do you think about homosexuality and homosexuals?
- Do you agree with gay-marriage and gay couples child adoption?
- If you have any sympathy for the Republican Party, Please explain, is it true that Republicans are opposed to Homosexual rights? Why? Is it not against Human rights? According to recent studies i've done, There is no scientific evidence or logical argument against Homosexuality.
- What is "God hates fags"? I can read about it in the Internet myself, But i want to know your opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

As someone that believes in personal freedom I think they have every right to be respected for their choice.

I've evolved to accept gay marriage and with it child adoption...Two parents are always better then one!

Republicans bitch about getting government out of peoples lives but then whine about gays...This is the thing, government has a real job in the marriage business and as long as it does I feel it must respect peoples choices.

Sadly, 2,000 year old religions trend to be very backwards and violent in nature.


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 14, 2016)

Even though I'm slightly right of the political center, I don't care in the slightest what consenting adults do with their own bodies.  Not my body, not my concern.  I have no reason to really care about the subject one way or another.  And being libertarian-minded, I'm uncomfortable with the gov't. getting involved in anyone's person life (whether I find it personally appealing or not).


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm a Republican, mostly because we have a two-party system and it's that or the Democrats.

As far as homosexuality, I don't care. What consenting adults do behind closed doors is no business of mine.

As for gay marriage, my issue isn't whether gays should be able to get married, but why is government involved in the process at all? Why should I need to ask permission to marry someone?

I don't care if gays adopt. I just wants kids in a good loving environment. Straight people adopting can be monsters or they can be great with the kids. Gays are no different.

Why is the Republican party hung up on gays? It's because they saw the hardcore religious types as someone they could get in bed with, pun definitely intended, and now they have to pander to those types.

The social conservatives are really what gives the GOP a bad name. Most Americans might not like abortion or gay marriages, but they aren't excited about banning them either, but the people running the party just can't get that concept.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
correct?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


> As an Iranian,
> I want to know about attitudes of Americans toward homosexuality.
> 
> There is some questions i like to ask you guys:
> ...



What do I think  about homosexuality and homosexuals?  They're just like everyone else, except for the people that they find sexually attractive.  I've known many gays over the years, and most of them are decent people, but, just like in straight society, there are assholes. 

Gay marriage?  Sure, everyone has the right to be miserable if they wish.  Adoption?  Again, sure, because you can't "catch the gay" just from being around them, because sexuality is hard wired in the brain. 

Yes, Republicans are against gay rights.  Why?  Because they also have a very strong attachment to their religion, which says that being gay is somehow "bad" and "a sin".   Personally, I think religion has no place in government.  Keep your beliefs to yourself and I will do the same.

As far as the "God hates fags" thing?  It was started by a radical church here in America called the Wesboro Baptist Church, and they believed that the reason for the Iraq war was because God was punishing the USA for it's tolerance of gays.  They made up those signs and used them in protest at military funerals. 

I believe that gay or straight, we should all be allowed the same benefits and privileges of living here in the USA.


----------



## WillMunny (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> correct?



The Republicans don't PUBLICLY EXECUTE gays, like your praised-by-Hitler, Nazi-like Pisslam hate ideology does.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> correct?


Probably because God is against homosexuality.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

People Who Hate Gays Sure Do Love Ted Cruz
People Who Hate Gays Sure Do Love Ted Cruz


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

Donald Trump Goes After Ted Cruz on Gay Marriage - Towleroad

Donald Trump continues to hit Ted Cruz with everything he can following the Republican debate on Wednesday night in which he hammered him over his eligibility to run for president and his criticism of “New York values.”

Today, he continued on that line of attack and added a few new barbs, including this one:

“If Ted Cruz is so opposed to gay marriage, why did he accept money from people who espouse gay marriage?”



He also linked to the NY Times article which exposed Cruz’s meeting with OUT Hotel owners Ian Reisner and Mati Weiderpass:





The tweets about gay marriage followed several others about his citizenship and loans:













Previous
Next


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> ...



The Old Testament mentions homosexuals twice, but banning of shellfish is mentioned nine times. Seems to me God is more upset if I eat clam chowder than if I eat man chowder.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> ...


*Breaking: Justice Scalia has died*
*good news for god or bad news?*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Steven_R said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Eating shell fish is no  longer a sin and never was for Gentiles, homosexuality is banned in both the OT and the NT. You're quoting Mosaic Law done away with by the New Covenant


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't care who is gay or what they do.  I object to the government demanding, under punishment, that I must personally participate in their weddings and relationships.   They should not adopt children.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't care. It is stupid divisive non-critical issues like this that clouds everything up and keeps the far-far more important issues off the table.
I don't believe the government should be in the relationship business either way. 
Gay people want to get married? More power to them...who cares?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


The dietary restrictions on shellfish made a lot of sense.  How many people would you have to watch die before you tried to figure out a reason for it?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...



Regardless it was Mosaic dietary law and is no longer considered a sin


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> correct?



The republican tea party claims to be the grassroots christian group...but I don't feel they are.

I don't think that anyone who hates on another is a christian, the people who think they are better than another probably is a closet sinner. 

Very sad when people use religion to gain in politics


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> ...



Maybe Obama should cease promoting Islam then


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 14, 2016)

That's a real trap in US politics. The TEA party wasn't started as a pro-God movement, it was a demand for limited government, but somewhere along the way it got hijacked by the Bible Bangers.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


> As an Iranian,
> I want to know about attitudes of Americans toward homosexuality.
> 
> There is some questions i like to ask you guys:
> ...



Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.

Personal right should be our of bounds, especially in a conservative government that wants Washington out of state and individual rights, but religious conservatives object to gays and transgender rights.

Prejudice should have no place, but far too often the country become us vs them.

There should be no state religion but so often was see the christians imposing them interpretation of the bible on the laws of both states and federal.

LGBT are born that way (god made) and should have the same rights to life, liberty and happiness as christians, muslims and jews.... as other americans of faith or not.

Government should not be interfering in the private lives of people.  It is there to protect the country and all people, not to dictate a 'christian agenda".  Forcing a "right" christian reading of the bible would be as disruptive and imposing a muslim agenda on all americans.  Religion should be an internal private matter, not forced on other.

Republicans often cater to the christians and forget they will be serving all americans, as if there is a difference.

Personal consensual behavior or desires should not be mandated, except their right to do what they want as long as it does not hurt others.  Offending the far right sensibilities is not harm.  Keeping LGBT from their loves and their nature is very harmful.

All americans should be treated the same, as equals.  Unless they commit crimes or treason, there should be no us vs them, just all us.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...



you believe homosexuality is sin?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...



I don't believe in god(s) and I don't believe in commandments from on high and I don't believe in sin.

I do believe in the Golden Rule and I don't hurt people or take their stuff because it's just wrong.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> ...


really?  then why did jesus say nothing about it ?
you really should learn something about what you claim to believe.
 to quote Stevie Wonder " when you believe in things that you don't understand then you suffer ,,,
superstition aint the way.
the faux furor of homosexuality is ridiculous ,
to each ,his own.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Steven_R said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That's entirely your choice and right to do so


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Bush used the Christians more than any president ever, except for Cruz in the Senate.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And you want the government to crack down on peoples right to marry and be who they're? Yet you call yourself small government. I am laughing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Sue him


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


> As an Iranian,
> I want to know about attitudes of Americans toward homosexuality.
> 
> There is some questions i like to ask you guys:
> ...


Name a law passed by Republicans that outlawed homosexuality. Sodomy laws were passed by the Democrats.  Guess who suffered discrimination most by those Democrat laws?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



I couldn't care less what you're doing. you're pretty much irrelevant to me


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


It takes no big government to prevent gays from marrying.  What a stupid argument you make.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



what is trump view about homosexuality?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Well, marriage and the benefits that come with modern marriage have everything to do with government. Who's argument is stupid? lol

Lets say that a church that supported gays wanted to marry gays? Would you be ok with that?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



I haven't followed him close enough to know, he spends too much time talking about nonsense and things that don't matter


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> ...


Many people like to measure what sins are worse than the others.. For some reason other sins are always worse those in the tea party




.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> “If Ted Cruz is so opposed to gay marriage, why did he accept money from people who espouse gay marriage?”



This is why I dislike Cruz so much...He is a scumbag



.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



There are mortal sins and there are venial sins. Homosexuality being a mortal one


----------



## mdk (Feb 14, 2016)

I voted that homosexuality should made illegal and punishable.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

this tv show helped me for understand gays







but i like lesbian.they are sexy  

oooooooffff


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Fine wth me, but it would not be recognized by civil government.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 14, 2016)

mdk said:


> I voted that homosexuality should made illegal and punishable.


weren't very good at it then?


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...



what is mortal sin?
mortal= very bad
venial= bad
correct ?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


only in your mythology...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Pretty much, a mortal sin forfeits Heaven


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

daws101 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



That's fine, tolerate it.  Isn't that what you freaking asshole left loons demand?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Pretty much she wants her religion making laws and the judge of everyone...Somehow a 2,000 year old book without any other support besides faith is more important then peoples personal rights.


----------



## mdk (Feb 14, 2016)

daws101 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I voted that homosexuality should made illegal and punishable.
> ...



Hardly. Lesser gays orbit me. lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And this is reason enough to make laws against it and tell people what they can do? Small government my ass!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You have no idea what  I want, stop your childish projecting and go whine about infrastructure or some shit


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


> As an Iranian,
> I want to know about attitudes of Americans toward homosexuality.
> 
> There is some questions i like to ask you guys:
> ...




Why does your country hang them?
Iranian Gay Men To Be Hanged For Sodomy: Report

Yes Republicans are opposed to their marriage.
Because they represent their citizens in their districts and the citizens are mainly Christians and God is against it as he is with all sins.
*Leviticus 18:22 Context*
Moreover thou shalt not lie carnally with thy neighbour's wife, to defile thyself with her. 21And thou shalt not let any of thy seed pass through [the fire] to Molech, neither shalt thou profane the name of thy God: I [am] the LORD. 22*Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it [is] abomination.* 23Neither shalt thou lie with any beast to defile thyself therewith: neither shall any woman stand before a beast to lie down thereto: it [is] confusion. 24Defile not ye yourselves in any of these things: for in all these the nations are defiled which I cast out before you:


It is extremely complicated and a very hot issue here.
All Americans think that they should never be killed and that they have rights under our laws, but not marriage for some Christians, also not all Christians think that is wrong and they should be able to marry.

http://content.gallup.com/origin/ga...roduction/Cms/POLL/y0ffodnhgeejsgoevfw40w.png


----------



## Soheil (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


>



Lots of questions about Shepard's death, he was into some bad stuff


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The authentic voice of evil.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...




It would be bad news for God if Scalia had not been a Christian.
Since he is, it is Good news for God.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Soheil said:
> ...



Get lost Twinkle Toes, you're incapable of holding your own and I don't want to listen to your delicate  wails


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...



Where is it banned in the NT?  And where is the revision of the Law saying it's okay to eat shellfish?

Would those be found only in the Gospel According to Padraich in the _Killybegs Revised Testament_, and is there an English translation or does one have to read it in the original Ogham?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



Is Donald Trump 2016's most LGBT-friendly Republican?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



churches might not recognize a civil marriage but the government would.  Marriage is civil contract between two people and church should not be interfering.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




God defined marriage. He married Adam and Eve.
Genesis 2:24
24 Therefore shall a man leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave unto his wife: and they shall be one flesh.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 14, 2016)

Personally I don't give a crap its none of my business. Its also not the Federal Government's. Let the people in each state decide,


----------



## Soheil (Feb 14, 2016)

Why some Americans claims that there isn't any gay in the world? 
Even President Ahmadinejad said in the Columbia University : "In Iran we don't have homosexuals like in your country." 

He claims it just about Iran not entire world. 

'We don't have any gays in Iran,' Iranian president tells Ivy League audience


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...




Government issues marriage license, not the church.  Government recognizes marriage by other religions and or atheists as well as bi-religious marriage.
Marriage is not a church matter, but if you like you can be married in a church if you have a state license.


----------



## jillian (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> correct?



Christian fundamentalists. Many Christians are tolerant.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 14, 2016)

You know? As President Ahmadinejad said : There is no homosexuals in Iran.
He's right, Unless we would give them equal rights.
Do you see? Homosexuals in Iran planed to left Iran as refugee, cuz they don't like Iran. They aren't Iranian, If they were, they would love Iran Instead of hate it and leave it.
So, This is a test that proves what President Ahmadinejad said. They aren't true Iranian. There is no Iranian homosexual in the world Because there is no homosexual who likes Iran.

Logical Conclusion :
If there was homosexuals among Iranians, we would surely give them equal rights, just same as straights. But there isn't.
So, We're more liberal from Americans.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 14, 2016)

Religious extremists are selective in the passages that they wish to follow.Its like flicking through the pages trying to find some crap to back up whatever poison is in your head.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's why the government is involved with the marriage contract.  Marriage is a contract, a legally binding contract.  A contract that enjoys the protection afforded by courts.  This contract establishes a new legal entity, an entity combining the property of two individuals and establishing a next-of-kin relationship where no such relationship existed.  The government has established special courts to dissolve and edjudicate the dissolution of this contract.  These courts are called Divorce Courts.

There is no practical reason to exclude homosexuals from the rights and protections afforded under the marriage contract.

Right Wing Republicans, those most motivated by wedge issues like Gay marriage oppose it because they have twisted a loving, beautiful and forgiving faith like Christianity to gain what they see as cover for their own sexual hang ups.  It's sad and pathetic, but their hate can manifest itself into real repression of the rights all American citizens must enjoy under our constitutional system.

Don't let any of them tell you that they are forced to participate in a same sex wedding.  If they are wedding vendors, they are supposed to deliver the same high level of service they grant to any other customer.  Otherwise they are in violation of Public Accomodation laws.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 14, 2016)

Yanno, I thought the only "sin" was to disobey the 10 Commandments, or the 7 Noahide Commandments.

And...................btw............there is nothing in the Bible about lesbians being sinful.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno, I thought the only "sin" was to disobey the 10 Commandments, or the 7 Noahide Commandments.
> 
> And...................btw............there is nothing in the Bible about lesbians being sinful.



Romans 1: 26-27


----------



## Steven_R (Feb 14, 2016)

So what if Jesus did? I'm not a Christian, the US is not a theocracy, and if two dudes want to get down and dirty in the privacy of their own house, it neither s picks my pocket nor breaks my leg.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 14, 2016)

You gotta wonder about democrats when they think more of the feelings of hairy guys in dresses than the mental and physical welfare of young boys. Democrats were absolutely outraged when the BSA won a case before the Supreme Court that allowed them to discriminate against hiring overt homosexuals to supervise young boys. What woman in her right mind would consent to having a heterosexual man supervise young girls at a freaking sleepover? Why should young boys be forced to be alone with homosexual men? Why can't homosexuals be considerate of the rights of evangelical Christians and go somewhere else to get a marriage license? It's no secret that militant homosexuals troll for discrimination and they can spot a Christian business or a Christian clerk a mile away. Couldn't they go somewhere else and get a freaking wedding cake made?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno, I thought the only "sin" was to disobey the 10 Commandments, or the 7 Noahide Commandments.
> 
> And...................btw............there is nothing in the Bible about lesbians being sinful.



yes there is.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's why the government is involved with the marriage contract.  Marriage is a contract, a legally binding contract.  A contract that enjoys the protection afforded by courts.  This contract establishes a new legal entity, an entity combining the property of two individuals and establishing a next-of-kin relationship where no such relationship existed.  The government has established special courts to dissolve and edjudicate the dissolution of this contract.  These courts are called Divorce Courts.
> 
> There is no practical reason to exclude homosexuals from the rights and protections afforded under the marriage contract.
> 
> ...




Individual have the right to straight marriage, or to live together without marriage.  No reason gays should not have the same rights.

If you don't want to marry a gay person, don't, but you don't have the right to deny others w/wo faith the right to getting married.

You don't have the right to dictate who a person falls in love with (cousins and closer have the right to love but not create children because of birth defects) anyone they choose.  Love is not dictated by religion.  Even in the bible marriage is a contract involving property and protection.  It is used by families to create a business bond or as a peace contract.

Church does not approve or disapprove marriage out side the church, only within.  A church can refuse to marry a gay couple, but it cannot deny the couple from getting married by a judge, certified notary, onlined licensed official or other church/religion.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

whitehall said:


> You gotta wonder about democrats when they think more of the feelings of hairy guys in dresses than the mental and physical welfare of young boys. Democrats were absolutely outraged when the BSA won a case before the Supreme Court that allowed them to discriminate against hiring overt homosexuals to supervise young boys. What woman in her right mind would consent to having a heterosexual man supervise young girls at a freaking sleepover? Why should young boys be forced to be alone with homosexual men? Why can't homosexuals be considerate of the rights of evangelical Christians and go somewhere else to get a marriage license? It's no secret that militant homosexuals troll for discrimination and they can spot a Christian business or a Christian clerk a mile away. Couldn't they go somewhere else and get a freaking wedding cake made?



You got to wonder where the small government and leave me alone attitude goes when such subjects pop up. You fundies sure love to control peoples lives.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno, I thought the only "sin" was to disobey the 10 Commandments, or the 7 Noahide Commandments.
> ...



Romans makes it very clear


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno, I thought the only "sin" was to disobey the 10 Commandments, or the 7 Noahide Commandments.
> ...



The damn bible shouldn't dictate governmental policies.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> God defined marriage. He married Adam and Eve.
> Genesis 2:24
> 24 Therefore shall a man leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave unto his wife: and they shall be one flesh.



And yet some of his Biggest Heroes had multiple wives and concubines.  I don't recall him saying "Hey, Abraham, I said one.  Just one.  Now put the rest back or you don't get to lead my people!" or "Solly, Solly, really?  So many concubines you can't even remember their names?  For this I made you king?  This is how you thank me?"

Try explaining that away.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I don't give a flying fuck what Romans says!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



It doesn't I was pointing out sailor boy doesn't have the first clue


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That's nice....go whine about infrastructure


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

Steven_R said:


> So what if Jesus did? I'm not a Christian, the US is not a theocracy, and if two dudes want to get down and dirty in the privacy of their own house, it neither s picks my pocket nor breaks my leg.




The whole US Government is based on morals and principals.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 14, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Marriage is ordained by God. The state is mans concept. God overrules.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



That Paul was the biggest homophobe in the ancient world?

Jesus never said Word One, but you'll go with the closeted head case every time.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 14, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > So what if Jesus did? I'm not a Christian, the US is not a theocracy, and if two dudes want to get down and dirty in the privacy of their own house, it neither s picks my pocket nor breaks my leg.
> ...



You meant to say the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, but you fell off your horse on the way to Damascus and got turned around, right?


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


We go with the truth, unlike you going with satan.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

whitehall said:


> You gotta wonder about democrats when they think more of the feelings of hairy guys in dresses than the mental and physical welfare of young boys. Democrats were absolutely outraged when the BSA won a case before the Supreme Court that allowed them to discriminate against hiring overt homosexuals to supervise young boys. What woman in her right mind would consent to having a heterosexual man supervise young girls at a freaking sleepover? Why should young boys be forced to be alone with homosexual men? Why can't homosexuals be considerate of the rights of evangelical Christians and go somewhere else to get a marriage license? It's no secret that militant homosexuals troll for discrimination and they can spot a Christian business or a Christian clerk a mile away. Couldn't they go somewhere else and get a freaking wedding cake made?




Homosexual does not mean pedophile.  Men and women can teach a mixed class or even all boy or all girl classes.  Both can be pedophiles. In fact more pedophiles are heterosexual.

A single father, a gay couple, are not more likely to have sex with girls than a mother if her son had a sleep over.

You might have a perverted mind, but most people do not.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yawn.....tolerate me.....I love pointing out what you loons demand


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And you believe this to be true because you have faith in a 2,000 year old book. This debate has to do with government and our government shouldn't be dictated by the bible.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno, I thought the only "sin" was to disobey the 10 Commandments, or the 7 Noahide Commandments.
> ...



Paul preached celibacy, Jesus did not.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno, I thought the only "sin" was to disobey the 10 Commandments, or the 7 Noahide Commandments.
> ...



It just says they gave over to unnatural desires.  How do you know it wasn't talking about bestiality?  Nothing was specifically defined in those verses.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...




I was talking to Steven about it not being a Theocracy which he is right, but our form of government is based on morals and principlas.
Even Obama admits it. " We consider ourselves a nation of citizens who are bound by ideals (principles) and a set of values (morals)."


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...



Hey, ANY theocracy is a bad idea, whether it's ruled by Christians or Muslims. Most of the GOP appear to want to turn the USA into a Christian equivalent of Iran.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Get real. Once again you get slammed and go off on tangents. It's old, you're constantly trying to look like the smartest dude in the room and it's quite obvious you're not


----------



## whitehall (Feb 14, 2016)

Democrats not only disregard the mental and physical welfare of young boys but they treat girls with equally callus disregard. Schools are disrupted and young girls are traumatized because the democrat party wants little girls to accept a freakazoid male in the girls locker room. Democrats are so far off the charts for a couple of votes that they lost track of reality.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you all for your interesting comments, I'm slow in reading and don't read all of them yet.
It amazed me how much comments posted. :|
In Iran we can't discuss homosexuality freely. Persian forums ban this topics and if they don't the forum will be filtered by the government.

I proudly believe in LGBT equal rights. Advocate of homosexuals is advocate of human rights.
I feel very proud of myself.
There is no logical argument against homosexuality.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Left loons: I don't believe, I hate the Bible.....but I know much more about the Bible and Christianity than Christians do. Hysterical LOL


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


> Thank you all for your interesting comments, I'm slow in reading and don't read all of them yet.
> It amazed me how much comments posted. :|
> In Iran we can't discuss homosexuality freely. Persian forums ban this topics and if they don't the forum will be filtered by the government.
> 
> ...



Good for you for striking out on your own to get information.  And yeah, you're right, there is no logical argument against homosexuality, just religious nuts trying to force their beliefs and lifestyle on others.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



If you are atheists or of other faiths, christian god has nothing to do with marriage.

You can't get married in a church without a state license.  Marriage is not recognized for tax, health or other benefits if not recognized by the federal government.

You can marry in the church with "your god" but others do not.  You have not say in their marriage.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Democrats not only disregard the mental and physical welfare of young boys but they treat girls with equally callus disregard. Schools are disrupted and young girls are traumatized because the democrat party wants little girls to accept a freakazoid male in the girls locker room. Democrats are so far off the charts for a couple of votes that they lost track of reality.



No parent in their right mind is going to let their child be supervised and/or in close contact to a homosexual


----------



## peach174 (Feb 14, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Same thing, especially back then.
It is just as bad for a man to have sex with a man, or a woman with a woman, as it is with any human that wants sex with any animal.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Left loons: I don't believe, I hate the Bible.....but I know much more about the Bible and Christianity than Christians do. Hysterical LOL



You're welcome to your faith, but when it comes to governmental policies it has no place. Understand?


----------



## ZackB (Feb 14, 2016)

This is a tranny, guys. Pic is a chick, bio says male. Besides, there is not an Iran alive who is not a prick,


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Left loons: I don't believe, I hate the Bible.....but I know much more about the Bible and Christianity than Christians do. Hysterical LOL
> ...



Get  lost, once again you little whiny twit, you're irrelevant....understand? There is nothing more comical than a sissy lib make trying to be forceful.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Left loons: I don't believe, I hate the Bible.....but I know much more about the Bible and Christianity than Christians do. Hysterical LOL
> ...



Well, the Muslims have countries that are theocratic governments, maybe the Christians are jealous, which is why they are trying to make the USA a Christian theocracy.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

ZackB said:


> This is a tranny, guys. Pic is a chick, bio says male. Besides, there is not an Iran alive who is not a prick,



So what? You want to tell people how to live their lives??? Yet, you call youself a liberterian?


----------



## Soheil (Feb 14, 2016)

ZackB said:


> This is a tranny, guys. Pic is a chick, bio says male. Besides, there is not an Iran alive who is not a prick,


what do you mean? My Profile pic? It's a cosplay.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2016)

Add transgender couple!

Love is love!


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 14, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Christian God is the one true God, he has everything to do with marriage, he created it between man and woman, period.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


> View attachment 63512


I see satans influence


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


> Thank you all for your interesting comments, I'm slow in reading and don't read all of them yet.
> It amazed me how much comments posted. :|
> In Iran we can't discuss homosexuality freely. Persian forums ban this topics and if they don't the forum will be filtered by the government.
> 
> ...


you are lier 

iran forum and talking about homosexuality:
title: homosexuality isnt disease
همجنسگرایی بیماری نیست - صفحه 2


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats not only disregard the mental and physical welfare of young boys but they treat girls with equally callus disregard. Schools are disrupted and young girls are traumatized because the democrat party wants little girls to accept a freakazoid male in the girls locker room. Democrats are so far off the charts for a couple of votes that they lost track of reality.
> ...




Most homosexuals are not more pedophiles that heterosexuals.  It is all in your mind and hate to be so afraid of homosexuals.

You might be sexed crazed but not everyone else is.  Some people actually believe  commitment and exclusivity, not chasing any and every other thing out there.

Pedophiles are their own psychiatric disorder, being gay is physical, it has to do with brain development during fluctuation of hormones and chemicals in the mother's body in the early stages of a fetus.  Sexual identity is not a choice, it is the way they were created.

Pedophilia like rape has to do with power, abuse and control.  It is not an act of love.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for your interesting comments, I'm slow in reading and don't read all of them yet.
> ...


I said "freely", like this thread. 
Yes, there is some very limited discusions that allowed.
Anyway, your link is an exception.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...



You might believe in a "christian" god but most of the world does not. Some don't even believe in god or any higher force.

You can be married by your god, but don't expect everyone else to be required to believe in your god or your idea of marriage.

Marriage in a property agreement, only in recent years have it been a choice of love by women.  Many women around the world have no choice in who they marry.  It is not based on love, respect or god.

Keep to your church and your "kind" but leave the rest of the world alone.


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



But you can't remember the passage where Jesus condemned the homosexuals his Father created.

Oh, wait, I bet it's Matthew 22:37-40!


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> As someone that believes in personal freedom I think they have every right to be respected for their choice.
> 
> I've evolved to accept gay marriage and with it child adoption...Two parents are always better then one!
> 
> .



I disagree.  I think depriving children who come in both boys and girls of either a father or mother for life as a new institution, with no hope of getting out of that psychological deprivation, is cruel to children.

I believe children have intrinsic rights to marriage that were not discussed, not argued and not Decided upon.  That case will happen probably within the next two years...


----------



## ZackB (Feb 14, 2016)

Soheil said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > This is a tranny, guys. Pic is a chick, bio says male. Besides, there is not an Iran alive who is not a prick,
> ...


Cosplay is extremely gay.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


yes 
he is gay


----------



## ZackB (Feb 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > This is a tranny, guys. Pic is a chick, bio says male. Besides, there is not an Iran alive who is not a prick,
> ...


Get bent, you clod. You know exactly what I mean. These tranny types have mental problems... BIG mental problems. As such, there is probably no reason to even respond to this thing. 

Now, if the rotten little Muslim sand ni**er is just queer, then so be it. At least the homo cocksuckers are not advocating cutting off their junk and turning it into something it was not intended to be. That is bat shit loco.


----------



## ZackB (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Soheil said:
> ...


Then I hope he is living in the west. Otherwise he may get his ass thrown off a high rise for yucks.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

ZackB said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


no .he is living in iran


----------



## ZackB (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


You seem to know a lot about it. Are you sure he is not building IEDs?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 14, 2016)

Homosexuality will never be something that I encourage, but I will never condone some of the ways that it is responded to either because in my opinion, two wrongs do not make a right. My advice is to just wash your hands of whatever does not add anything to your picture and if you can't say anything positive in the presence of those that you do not agree with on any subject, don't say anything at all period. Be harmless if you can't be helpful. Sometimes just keeping to yourself is the best move that anyone can make.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. To me, the Lord is who should have the final word in any situation.


----------



## dani67 (Feb 14, 2016)

ZackB said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > ZackB said:
> ...


what is ieds?
he is my friend in other board (persian forum)
+ im not sure he is gay. but i think he is gay


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 14, 2016)

dani67 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...




improvised explosive device


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


But what shall they do then? Cut their ***** and sit down in their home and do nothing about their natural emotions? or what? what is the better alternative of you and Christianity to solve this issue?
Are you ever had a gay as friend or family member? Are you really know enough about this people?

God created them himself. The big question is, If this is a sin, then why god created them with this strong feelings and then demands that they should ignore their feelings? It seems cruelly and illogical.

I have discussed this issue with many Iranians and i just curious about opinions of other people.


----------



## ZackB (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Ah, dirka dirka dirka DIRKA DIRKA, Allah Akmed dirka DIRKA dirka nut gobbler, dirka dirka dirka dirka anal jihad DIRKA DIRKA DIRKA!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



I know gay people but to my knowledge there are none in my family. There is no evidence gays are born gay, some say it's how they are raised and other reasons so I can't take it as fact they are born gay. The Bible says it's a sin, I'm a Christian and it's my belief it's sinful. I don't have issues with gays as long as they don't try and force their lifestyle on me or our children, if they want to be pretend married go for it but too many of them have become militant and they are well past annoying, they demand tolerance but too many times they don't give tolerance. If a group wants to be equal they can't be demanding special status and many gays are advocating that


----------



## dani67 (Feb 15, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



what is dirka?


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


What do you mean "the tea party"?


----------



## dani67 (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...



yek hezbi hast  az gop (republican)
tondro hastand. bishtar masihi vaq zed gay marriage va setghe jenin
mesle jalili bein osoolgaraha khodemoon

sara palin ro ke yadet hast


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 15, 2016)

Everything on this link looks like a lie... This group was founded by the big money of the corrupt Koch brothers and the tobacco companies..

Tea Party - Join the Movement. Support the Tea Party.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I know gay people but to my knowledge there are none in my family. There is no evidence gays are born gay, some say it's how they are raised and other reasons so I can't take it as fact they are born gay. The Bible says it's a sin, I'm a Christian and it's my belief it's sinful. I don't have issues with gays as long as they don't try and force their lifestyle on me or our children, if they want to be pretend married go for it but too many of them have become militant and they are well past annoying, they demand tolerance but too many times they don't give tolerance. If a group wants to be equal they can't be demanding special status and many gays are advocating that





> There is no evidence gays are born gay, some say it's how they are raised and other reasons so I can't take it as fact they are born gay.



But there is no difference. Environmental or social or cultural or genetic or whatever reason. Homosexuality is not a choice, Even if there is no genetic reason.


> I don't have issues with gays as long as they don't try and force their lifestyle on me or our children


But i think results of research and studies have almost clear about gay and lesbian parents and are against your opinion. I mean result of studies shown nothing bad about gay and lesbian parent.
Do you think this children become gay or what?


----------



## dani67 (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I know gay people but to my knowledge there are none in my family. There is no evidence gays are born gay, some say it's how they are raised and other reasons so I can't take it as fact they are born gay. The Bible says it's a sin, I'm a Christian and it's my belief it's sinful. I don't have issues with gays as long as they don't try and force their lifestyle on me or our children, if they want to be pretend married go for it but too many of them have become militant and they are well past annoying, they demand tolerance but too many times they don't give tolerance. If a group wants to be equal they can't be demanding special status and many gays are advocating that
> ...


research  and studies by who? by gay? by liberal?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I know gay people but to my knowledge there are none in my family. There is no evidence gays are born gay, some say it's how they are raised and other reasons so I can't take it as fact they are born gay. The Bible says it's a sin, I'm a Christian and it's my belief it's sinful. I don't have issues with gays as long as they don't try and force their lifestyle on me or our children, if they want to be pretend married go for it but too many of them have become militant and they are well past annoying, they demand tolerance but too many times they don't give tolerance. If a group wants to be equal they can't be demanding special status and many gays are advocating that
> ...



IDK but they are our children so it's our rules. I won't have something I consider unnatural around our children.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> IDK but they are our children so it's our rules. I won't have something I consider unnatural around our children.



But if you ask any person in the world they generally prefer scientific things rather than religious things, Unless their religion probably.

Children have no religion, so they prefer science rather than Christianity or any religion by default, They aren't born with Christianity.

Result:
They'll choice science opinion and science supports gay adoption.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > IDK but they are our children so it's our rules. I won't have something I consider unnatural around our children.
> ...



Science can be flawed.....see global warming


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Science can be flawed.....see global warming


Of course, But i talk about opinion of our children. Anyone(including children) who is not a christian choice science opinion not Christianity opinion.
We can't have any choice for them based on our religion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Science can be flawed.....see global warming
> ...



In our home God comes first, that's above "science". Science is just man made and is open to falsehoods


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Psychiatric help is a good start. God didn't create them with those feelings, they are satan induced.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Then who created satan?


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > Soheil said:
> ...


Sorry, you're trying to catch me isn't going to work. Satan influences a lot of people. Muslims call satan Allah and worship him because of the lying Mohammed. That is probably the biggest example of satans influence I can think of.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > Soheil said:
> ...



Satan was created by God as a cherub (a powerful angel), some time before God created man. Satan rebelled against God and was banished from the Heavens.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


Sorry but you're trying to defend god by saying "they are satan induced." . This isn't work cuz god created satan himself.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > Soheil said:
> ...



Satan is anti God now and works to destroy mankind


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2016)

dani67 said:


> because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> correct?


No......we are taught homosexuality is a sin.

Hating it is something humans and Muslims do....not real Christians.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


And why god just don't stop him?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Soheil said:
> ...



He will but Satan exists to tempt man, all part of the test is one way to look at it.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Why does your country hang them?
> Iranian Gay Men To Be Hanged For Sodomy: Report


I'm not agree with my government, They're some radical religious revolutionary. They don't have any idea what really is homosexuality.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> I voted that homosexuality should made illegal and punishable.


And you get to do the punishing?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 15, 2016)

Soheil said:


> I'm not agree with my government, They're some radical religious revolutionary. They don't have any idea what really is homosexuality.


Very few people care what consenting adults do, the argument is over what marriage is and who gets to define it. It has always been a state issue but power has been taken from states by the central government in numerous areas. 

At last count most people think marriage is a union between a man and woman and only very recently in man's history has it become controversial, and we are told hateful as well.

The problem people have with gays, is the militant branch that sues companies out of business if they don't pretend gender is irrelevant in relationships. Or slander you as hateful, or phobic, ad nauseum. Most of us believe the genders are different for a reason, especially the religious among us. Their rights are being displaced by the minority with the power of the government even though religious freedom is protected in our Constitution but sexual relationships and marriage isn't mentioned.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 15, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Everything on this link looks like a lie... This group was founded by the big money of the corrupt Koch brothers and the tobacco companies..
> 
> Tea Party - Join the Movement. Support the Tea Party.


LOL. 

And that is what we call an American retard. We have lots of them. Can we ship some to Iran? Please?


----------



## mdk (Feb 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I voted that homosexuality should made illegal and punishable.
> ...



Indeed. Pleasure spiked with pain. lol.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


For me, the two never mixed.


----------



## mdk (Feb 15, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Me neither. I was being silly.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 15, 2016)

mdk said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...




Actually evidence was presented on another thread.  Check the archives.

It is how the brain developer in the early stages, the fluctuation of hormones and chemicals in the mother.

It can be seen in brain scans.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 15, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I know gay people but to my knowledge there are none in my family. There is no evidence gays are born gay, some say it's how they are raised and other reasons so I can't take it as fact they are born gay. The Bible says it's a sin, I'm a Christian and it's my belief it's sinful. I don't have issues with gays as long as they don't try and force their lifestyle on me or our children, if they want to be pretend married go for it but too many of them have become militant and they are well past annoying, they demand tolerance but too many times they don't give tolerance. If a group wants to be equal they can't be demanding special status and many gays are advocating that


What do you mean "militant" homosexuals? :|
I've never heard this about homosexuals before.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2016)

Soheil said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I know gay people but to my knowledge there are none in my family. There is no evidence gays are born gay, some say it's how they are raised and other reasons so I can't take it as fact they are born gay. The Bible says it's a sin, I'm a Christian and it's my belief it's sinful. I don't have issues with gays as long as they don't try and force their lifestyle on me or our children, if they want to be pretend married go for it but too many of them have become militant and they are well past annoying, they demand tolerance but too many times they don't give tolerance. If a group wants to be equal they can't be demanding special status and many gays are advocating that
> ...




Please consider the source when you read this
Militant gays - Conservapedia
It is a right wing term, fear mongering.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Soheil said:
> ...


Sounds like bullshit, does it also explain why some people get into group sex? Or sadomasochism? Or bi-sexuality? If you can show that I'll believe you. No, I won't do your research for you and bluffing won't work.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


It's got nothing to do with fear, that was a fearful response, really. Militant refers to any number of groups, typically a minority wanting to force their views on the masses. Militant feminists, militant blacks, militant whites, etc.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It's not fear, fear mongering is another term the left has overused and worn out.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 16, 2016)

Injustice tends to make people militant.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Injustice tends to make people militant.


What injustice?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Injustice tends to make people militant.
> ...


Take your pick, there is always plenty to go around.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


That's what I thought. You're full of shit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


So what makes people militant ?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Idiocy for the most part. They get programmed and used by manipulators.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Nope. You are wrong. It takes a lot to get people stirred up.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You farted again.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




abuse, persecution, denial of right, lack of respect............................

LGBT are just people and seen the righto to be themselves and not verbally of physically abuse.  To have the same right to marry and be happy as any other person.

They don't need false labels or hatred.  They don't need people calling the perverts or trying to change them against their will to fit come "christian" idea.  What of christian tolerance and love, what of jesus welcoming the lepers and groups on the outside of society?

If jesus can lay with a naked man, why can't other men?  Why do certain christian or muslim groups have the right to judge and condemn?

LGBT are like everyone else, uniquely themselves.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


 then you should leave now


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


 all of religion is flawed .your point?
btw science repairs it's flaws religion doesn't even acknowledge them.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Lots of baseless assertions there. Who is abusing homosexuals these days?

But Jesus was gay??? Seriously?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


the same people who have always abused homosexuals some even on this site.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Failing to suck your dick isn't abuse.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


so you're jealous ?
even flattering since I'm not gay.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Denying people their rights because of their colour or sexuality is abusive behaviour. You cant really change the way that sick minded haters think but you can insist that they are not allowed to affect others.
It creases me how the religious nuts invert reality and paint themselves as victims.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Repeating stupid shit doesn't make it true. I'm not religious, dumbfuck. And all men have had the same rights since long ago.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Group sex, sadomasochism and bisexuality were not studied, just gay and straight people, and yes, they did notice that there were similarities in the way straight males and gay female brains, as well as the way straight female and gay male brains were structured.  

Here's 2 articles, one from Time and one from New Scientist. 

Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com

Gay brains structured like those of the opposite sex


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Group sex, sadomasochism and bisexuality were not studied, just gay and straight people, and yes, they did notice that there were similarities in the way straight males and gay female brains, as well as the way straight female and gay male brains were structured.
> 
> Here's 2 articles, one from Time and one from New Scientist.
> 
> ...



So, bad wiring then?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I don't do your homework. If you can't find anything worth posting I have no reason to go there. But it's bullshit anyway. Chemicals and hormones during our formation make us male or female. Only a pure idiot would believe the male hormones made it to the rest of the body but not the brain.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 16, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Group sex, sadomasochism and bisexuality were not studied, just gay and straight people, and yes, they did notice that there were similarities in the way straight males and gay female brains, as well as the way straight female and gay male brains were structured.
> ...



Dunno if I would consider it "bad" wiring, just different.  Remember, the brains of artists and geniuses are wired differently than Joe and Jane Average.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



You aren't doing my homework, the links are in my original post (I see you took them out here).  

And.............sorry, but since I'm not a doctor or a brain scientist, I tend to trust those who have actually spent time studying and researching a subject rather than some blowhard on the internet.  

And it's not the hormones "making it to the brain", it's actually in the way the brain grows during gestation, meaning it's the structure.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


If you are too lazy to post the content that supports your assertion then I'm too lazy to go there and try to figure out what the fuck you're babbling about.

The blowhard is the guy with zero substance proclaiming science has discovered the unthinkable. A man can be born with a female brain!

I suspect that would have made the news.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Actually, it DID make the news, it was reported on by Time and the BBC, both which are reasonable news sources. 

But, if you're too lazy to click on a link, here's a copy of the article in New Scientist, if you want to read the whole thing, click on the link.

*Brain scans have provided the most compelling evidence yet that being gay or straight is a biologically fixed trait.


The scans reveal that in gay people, key structures of the brain governing emotion, mood, anxiety and aggressiveness resemble those in straight people of the opposite sex.


The differences are likely to have been forged in the womb or in early infancy, says Ivanka Savic, who conducted the study at the Karolinska Institute in Stockholm, Sweden.


“This is the most robust measure so far of cerebral differences between homosexual and heterosexual subjects,” she says.




Previous studies have also shown differences in brain architecture and activity between gay and straight people, but most relied on people’s responses to sexuality driven cues that could have been learned, such as rating the attractiveness of male or female faces.


Brain symmetry

To get round this, Savic and her colleague, Per Lindström, chose to measure brain parameters likely to have been fixed at birth.


“That was the whole point of the study, to show parameters that differ, but which couldn’t be altered by learning or cognitive processes,” says Savic.


First they used MRI scans to find out the overall volume and shapes of brains in a group of 90 volunteers consisting of 25 heterosexuals and 20 homosexuals of each gender.


The results showed that straight men had asymmetric brains, with the right hemisphere slightly larger – and the gay women also had this asymmetry. Gay men, meanwhile, had symmetrical brains like those of straight women.


The team next used PET scans to measure blood flow to the amygdala, part of the brain that governs fear and aggression. The images revealed how the amygdala connected to other parts of the brain, giving clues to how this might influence behaviour.


Depression link

They found that the patterns of connectivity in gay men matched those of straight women, and vice versa (see image, above right). In straight women and gay men, the connections were mainly into regions of the brain that manifest fear as intense anxiety.


“The regions involved in phobia, anxiety and depression overlap with the pattern we see from the amygdala,” says Savic.


This is significant, she says, and fits with data showing that women are three times as likely as men to suffer from mood disorders or depression. Gay men have higher rates of depression too, she says, but it’s difficult to know whether this is down to biology, homophobia or simply feelings of being “different”.


In straight men and lesbians, the amygdala fed its signals mainly into the sensorimotor cortex and the striatum, regions of the brain that trigger the “fight or flight” response. “It’s a more action-related response than in women,” says Savic.*

Gay brains structured like those of the opposite sex

There.....I did the work for you even though you couldn't click on a link.  Happy?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You didn't do the work for me, you made the assertion, not me. I've heard of the gay gene being found, then debunked. The study looks like bullshit, especially when they use terms like homophobia. That's a scientific phrase now? Nor does it explain how some identical twins can have different sexual interests. They sampled a whopping 90 people who already had developed their sexual preferences? LOL.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



A simple Google search reveals it's a junk science site


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 16, 2016)

A "gay gene" is much different than brain structure.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 16, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> A "gay gene" is much different than brain structure.


Yes, I said it was from a while ago. That's not a big sampling, it sounds like they were trying to confirm what they believed. Like i said, there are twins with different desires. Human sexuality is complex, I don't care what people do, neither do most people. They just don't like getting sued for shying away from things that make them feel uncomfortable.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > A "gay gene" is much different than brain structure.
> ...



You DO realize that there is no such thing as a true "identical twin", because their fingerprints and eye irises (2 modern methods for ID), will be different?  If something like that can be different, then why not brain structure?  Too bad they didn't have twins they could study as well who had different sexual preferences.  

And, since it truly does appear that people are born that way, is it right to discriminate against them for it?

If so, then we should discriminate against anyone who isn't formed perfect and straight, meaning discriminate against those with Down's syndrome as well?

Or, do we simply accept them as being different and allow them to exist peacefully in our society, with all the benefits that everyone else gets?

Which is it?


----------



## rdean (Feb 16, 2016)

GOP candidates go to kill the gays rally.

Religious Right Pundit Regrets GOP Candidates Appeared At 'Kill-The-Gays' Rally


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Bullshit! when did women and blacks get the right to vote?
For white women about 100 years ago blacks, decades after that.
Same sex marriage a little less than a year ago. 
Not very long ago at all.

?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Group sex, sadomasochism and bisexuality were not studied, just gay and straight people, and yes, they did notice that there were similarities in the way straight males and gay female brains, as well as the way straight female and gay male brains were structured.
> ...


You are the best example of bad wiring I've ever encountered and I'm an electrician among other things.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


How would you know ?
you wouldn't know real science if it bitch slapped you, as it has your whole life.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




the right to love who they want and to commit to that person for live. The right to be happy and not have others judge him because he is himself.

You don't have join, just let them live and let live.

>>And there followed him a certain young man, having a linen cloth cast about his naked body; and the young men laid hold on him: And he left the linen cloth, and fled from them naked. (Mark 14:51-52, KJV<<

It was not average behavior to be naked, so there must have a significance to not just mentioning but repeating the nakedness.  The naked man appears in both Mark and the secret gospels of Mark.


Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Group sex, sadomasochism and bisexuality were not studied, just gay and straight people, and yes, they did notice that there were similarities in the way straight males and gay female brains, as well as the way straight female and gay male brains were structured.
> ...




Nature created wiring.  Just different, or unique wiring.
Homosexual behavior have existed since dinosaurs and today in most animals species.
It might not be the majority, but it is not unnatural or sinful.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 16, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




the right to love who they want and to commit to that person for live. The right to be happy and not have others judge him because he is himself.

You don't have join, just let them live and let live.

>>And there followed him a certain young man, having a linen cloth cast about his naked body; and the young men laid hold on him: And he left the linen cloth, and fled from them naked. (Mark 14:51-52, KJV<<

It was not average behavior to be naked, so there must have a significance to not just mentioning but repeating the nakedness.  The naked man appears in both Mark and the secret gospels of Mark.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Why do you assholes need to misrepresent others? Is it possible you know you're full of shit? Because if your weren't there would be no need to bother. So the bodies of identical twins are the same but their brains are different, and you buy that? 

The ones not letting others live in peace are those trying to destroy the life of those that disagree with them, that would be the Gaystapo, not the people minding their own business.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> the right to love who they want and to commit to that person for live. The right to be happy and not have others judge him because he is himself.
> 
> You don't have join, just let them live and let live.
> 
> ...


I don't recall advocating killing homosexuals. Would you kindly point that post out? Perhaps I was drunk.

No, homosexuals don't exist in animals, that's not how nature designed genders. There are reasons less dominant males would groom each other but they aren't having anal sex. Male mammals prefer females in the real world. So much of the gay agenda is based on lies and distortions, that's the real problem, not so much what they do in private, most folks don't care.

And yes, I am well familiar with the militant gay twist to Mark 14. It's laughable.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 17, 2016)

Gay penguins in Kent zoo are 'the best parents' - BBC News
You are wrong.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Nature created wiring.  Just different, or unique wiring.
> Homosexual behavior have existed since dinosaurs and today in most animals species.
> It might not be the majority, but it is not unnatural or sinful.



Nonsense.

When stripped of all bullshit, the goal of life is to procreate. Species evolve in a manner to ensure the survival of the species, to pass on the genetic material to the next generation. Homosexuality ensures that the genetic code of the inflicted ends with that person.

It's natures little way of saying "get the fuck out of the gene pool."

It's a genetic kill switch to weed out genes that are undesirable to the species.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 17, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Nature created wiring.  Just different, or unique wiring.
> ...


False!
If homosexuality was not a viable survival strategy in nature,  natural selection would have stopped producing animals that had that so called defect millions of years ago.
Btw gay people do procreate and raise children.
So as always your "theory"is a steaming pile of non sense.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> False!
> If homosexuality was not a viable survival strategy in nature,  natural selection would have stopped producing animals that had that so called defect millions of years ago.
> Btw gay people do procreate and raise children.
> So as always your "theory"is a steaming pile of non sense.



ROFL

You are an ignorant fool.

If cancer was not a viable survival strategy in nature,  natural selection would have stopped producing animals that had that so called defect millions of years ago.

Retard.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 17, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > False!
> ...


Speaking of ignorant, cancers are the model of survival strategies they reproduces rapidly and exponentially, are hard it kill.
They can lie dormant for extended periods. 
And you say I'm ignorant. 
ROFL!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Speaking of ignorant, cancers are the model of survival strategies they reproduces rapidly and exponentially, are hard it kill.
> They can lie dormant for extended periods.
> And you say I'm ignorant.
> ROFL!



I see, so you view your ignorance as a virtue.

You are one dumb motherfucker, truly.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 17, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of ignorant, cancers are the model of survival strategies they reproduces rapidly and exponentially, are hard it kill.
> ...


Since I'm not by any measure ignorant, your observation is as always false.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Identical twins still have different fingerprints and iris patterns than their twin, so yeah, I do think that it is possible for their brains to be structured slightly differently.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 17, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Male and female brains are hardwired differently. If you believe a male can have a female brain that goes against evolution, homosexuality doesn't lend itself to reproduction. It makes no sense. Life depends on reproduction, it wouldn't evolve into same sex attraction.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


All ready addressed and debunked. 
The only difference between male and female brains is the female brain is just a fraction smaller due to smaller overall body size.
Got a link to prove your bullshit?


----------



## dani67 (Feb 17, 2016)

boy havnt  right
lesbian have right

i dont like gay (boy)
but i love  lesbian.














and lesbian


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > the right to love who they want and to commit to that person for live. The right to be happy and not have others judge him because he is himself.
> ...




~~~~~~
1,500 animal species practice homosexuality

~~~~
*Mammals*

Main article: List of mammals displaying homosexual behavior
*Selected mammals from the full list:*

Bison[13]
Brown bear[14]
Brown rat[15]
Cavy[15]
Caribou[16]
Cat (domestic)[17]
Cattle (domestic)[18]
Chimpanzee[19][20][21][22]
Common dolphin[23]
Common marmoset[24]
Dog[25]
Elephant[26]
Fox[27]
Giraffe[3][28][29]
Goat[13]
Horse (domestic)[30]
Human[31][32][33]
Koala[34]
Lion[31]
Orca[23]
Raccoon[35]
*Birds*

Main article: List of birds displaying homosexual behavior
*Selected birds from the full list:*

Barn owl[36]
Chicken[37]
Common gull[38]
Emu[39]
House sparrow[40]
Kestrel[36]
King penguin[41]
Mallard[42]
Ostrich[39]
Raven[43]
Rock dove[44]
Seagull[45]
*Fish*




Arctic grayling (_Thymallus arcticus_) leaping for a fly fisherman's bait. Research going back to the 1950s has shown both male and female graylings exhibit homosexual behavior.[46]

Amazon molly[47]
Blackstripe topminnow[48]
Bluegill sunfish[48]
Char[46]
Grayling[46]
European bitterling[49]
Green swordtail[49]
Guiana leaffish[50]
Houting whitefish[46]
Jewel fish[51]
Least darter (_Microperca punctulata_)[49]
Mouthbreeding fish sp.[48]
Salmon spp.[52]
Southern platyfish[49]
Ten-spined stickleback[49]
Three-spined stickleback[49]
*Reptiles*




Three species of _Cnemidophorus_.
The all-female Whiptail lizard species _Cnemidophorus neomexicanus_ (center), which reproduces via parthenogenesis, is shown flanked by two sexual species having males, _C. inornatus_ (left) and _C. tigris_ (right). Research has shown that simulated mating behavior increases fertility for _Cnemidophorus neomexicanus_. One female lies on top of another, playing the role of the male, the lizard that was on bottom has larger eggs. The lizards switch off this role each mating season.[53]

Anole sp.[54]
Bearded dragon[55]
Blue-tailed day gecko (_Phelsuma cepediana_)[56]
Broad-headed skink[49]
Checkered whiptail lizard[55]
Chihuahuan spotted whiptail lizard[55]
Common ameiva[55]
Common garter snake[49]
Cuban green anole[54]
Desert grassland whiptail lizard[55]
Desert tortoise[57]
Fence lizard[_disambiguation needed_][55]
Five-lined skink[49]
Gold dust day gecko (_Phelsuma laticauda_)[56]
Gopher (pine) snake[48]
Green anole[54]
Inagua curlytail lizard[55]
Jamaican giant anole[54]
Laredo striped whiptail lizard[55]
Largehead anole[54]
Mourning gecko[58]
Plateau striped whiptail lizard[55]
Red diamond rattlesnake[49]
Red-tailed skink[49]
Side-blotched lizard[55]
Speckled rattlesnake[49]
Water moccasin[49]
Western rattlesnake (_Crotalus viridis_)[49]
Western banded gecko[58]
Whiptail lizard spp.[55]
Wood turtle[54]
*Amphibians*


Appalachian woodland salamander[59]
Black-spotted frog[60]
Mountain dusky salamander[59]
Tengger desert toad[54]
*Insects*




The head of a darner dragonfly (_Basiaeschna janata_).
Male homosexuality has been inferred in several species of dragonflies. A survey of damsel and dragonflies reveals characteristic cloacal pincher mating damage in 20–80 percent of the males, indicating a fairly high occurrence of sexual coupling between males.[61][62]



Male flour beetles are believed by scientists to engage in same-sex coupling to practice mating and to rid themselves of "old, less effective" sperm.[63]

Alfalfa weevil[64]
Australian parasitic wasp sp.[64]
Bean weevil sp.[64]
Bedbug and other bug spp.[65][66]
Blister beetle spp.[67]
Blowfly[67]
Broadwinged damselfly sp.[68]
Cabbage (small) white (butterfly)[69]
Checkerspot butterfly[69]
Club-tailed dragonfly spp.[70]
Cockroach spp.[71]
Common skimmer dragonfly spp.[70]
Creeping water bug sp.[72]
Cutworm[73]
Digger bee[74]
Dragonfly spp.[70]
Eastern giant ichneumon wasp[64]
Eucalyptus longhorned borer[72]
Field cricket sp.[75]
Flour beetle[63]
Fruit fly spp.[76]
Glasswing butterfly[69]
_Hypoponera opacior_ ant[77]
Grape berry moth[78]
Grape borer[72]
Green lacewing[79]
Hen flea[79]
House fly[80]
Ichneumon wasp sp.[64]
Japanese scarab beetle[81]
Larch bud moth[78]
Large milkweed bug[66]
Large white[66]
Long-legged fly spp.[82]
Mazarine blue[66]
Mexican white (butterfly)[66]
Midge sp.[82]
Migratory locust[83]
Monarch butterfly[69]
Narrow-winged damselfly spp.[68]
Parsnip leaf miner[82]
Pomace fly[82]
Queen butterfly[69]
Red ant sp.[82]
Red flour beetle[66]
Reindeer warble fly (_Hypoderma tarandi_)[82]
Rose chafer[_disambiguation needed_][82]
Rove beetle spp.[66]
Scarab beetle (melolonthine)[84]
Screwworm fly[82]
Silkworm moth[78]
Southeastern blueberry bee[74]
Southern green stink bug[66]
Southern masked chafer[82]
Southern one-year canegrub[82]
Spreadwinged damselfly spp.[68]
Spruce budworm moth[78]
Stable fly sp.[82]
Stag beetle spp.[66]
Tsetse fly[82]
Water boatman bug[66]
Water strider spp.[66]
*Other invertebrates*


Blood-fluke[85]
Box crab[86]
Harvest spider sp.[87]
Hawaiian orb-weaver (spider)[87]
Incirrate octopus spp.[86]
Jumping spiders[87]
Mite sp.[82]
Spiny-headed worm[88]


Time to get over the fact, homosexuality exists, and has for a very long time.
Dinosaurs, animals and man........ nature/god  made

Maybe you should be asking - "why shouldn't wo/man be homosexual or bisexual?"


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Nature created wiring.  Just different, or unique wiring.
> ...




Sex is fun.  Sex is healthy and necessary part of life for mankind and animals.

It does not matter if you are in a reproductive age or beyond.  If sex was just for procreation we would loose the drive after a certain age.  If it was just for procreation we would not want sex during pregnancy or while nursing.  Women who cannot have children enjoy the benefits of sex.
Not is not just for procreation.  Not for man and not for animals.

Good for the brain, for the heart, for the body, for the mental well being....  good, good, good.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 17, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 17, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## dani67 (Feb 17, 2016)

i havnt problem with gay.
but i dont like watch .......... .i dont  want watch tv show when men kiss men ..............
it is in our nature.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



do you follow jesus or paul?

jesus did not reject people.  Paul did not know the living jesus and only claimed to see jesus after his death on a lonely road.  Paul used jesus to advance his own agenda, they did not teach all the same things.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hammurabi's laws were based on morals and principles and under his laws gays could marry.

Not every believes in your god or any gods.  You don't believe in gays or gay marriage, don't fall in love with someone of the same sex.
What others outside your church, what they believe is right or moral is their business.  Don't impose your religion on others._______ They might be right and you might be wrong.  Or there might be no god at all.

Let others do what they want as long is harms none.  Don't want to see gays, don't look.

They are not forcing you to be gay, you have no right to force them to be straight.

They allow you the right to your marriage, let them have their rights.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...




It is only the one true god to you.  Not everyone attends your church.  So don't attend any church.

You can follow your beliefs, but you have no right to interfere in the beliefs of other people, nor do you have the right to tell other who they can and cannot love, live with or marry.

Inter racial marriage, inter religious marriage, same sex marriage, civil marriage........ you have no right to determine what marriage is for others, only for yourself.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2016)

dani67 said:


> ZackB said:
> 
> 
> > Soheil said:
> ...





Hadji Girl, controversial song about a soldier in iraq

also

Kaiju diss, a track on Noncents vol. 5
>>Kabuto is known for his ruthless diss tracks. In this song, he disses Kaiju who created tension with Kabuto after he had dissed Jedi Mind Tricks (of whom Kaiju is a fan) in a previous diss track.<<

It is nonsense

la  la  lalala


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2016)

Soheil said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...



right wing political movement,  ....... throwing the tea in boston harbor, a protest


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Soheil said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2016)

dani67 said:


> boy havnt  right
> lesbian have right
> 
> i dont like gay (boy)
> ...




Gay Persian Art - Homoerotic Art from Islamic & Arab Artists


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


LWhat a steamy pile of shit. You list a bunch of mammals, I looked at the first one and it was a wikilink to the bison. Nothing about buffaloes preferring anal sex with another male or cows preferring sex with females. Mammals do not procreate with homosexuality, that's not how they evolved. What is most disturbing about you same sex advocates is the length of lies, distortions and attempts to humiliate people that fail to fall into lock step. Murder has always happened too but we don't consider it natural either.Libs and their stupid wikibluffs, LOL

FAIL.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 18, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...




You are the one who has accused me falsely.
I have never said that gays should not have their rights too.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


So true.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Sex is fun.  Sex is healthy and necessary part of life for mankind and animals.
> 
> It does not matter if you are in a reproductive age or beyond.  If sex was just for procreation we would loose the drive after a certain age.  If it was just for procreation we would not want sex during pregnancy or while nursing.  Women who cannot have children enjoy the benefits of sex.
> Not is not just for procreation.  Not for man and not for animals.
> ...



Science and leftism are like oil and water, they don't mix.

Natural selection isn't about "fun."  The reality is that homosexuality is a genetic kill switch, evolutions way of weeding out undesirable traits that endanger the survival of the species.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2016)

A male mammal with a "female" brain wouldn't stand a chance in the wild. Evolution doesn't work that way.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 18, 2016)

dani67 said:


> because most republican are christian .and christianity hate gay marriage.
> correct?


The USA is about 80% Christian. That includes millions of Democrats


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 18, 2016)

Matthew said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


You have it ass backward. Legalizing gay marriage = bigger government.


----------



## Soheil (Feb 18, 2016)

My conclusion about your comments against equality for homosexuals :

I found you very religious. Even in Iran you see that many Muslim people are less religious than you are.
I also found that this Christians accepted homosexuality in their society. "However it is a sin and it's wrong but it must be legal", They say this. Although it may be reluctantly.

But when i say many of my people isn't very religious, It doesn't mean that they're liberal or against violense, at least toward homosexuals.
I mean this Christians is peaceful, liberal and yeah, dogmatic.
Many of Iranian people isn't very dogmatic about religion but they are not educated well, so some of them aren't liberal and peaceful.

PS:
Of course, this conclusion can not be extended to the entire society of America, not necessarily.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


 hey asshole! people are mammals 
*Why are humans mammals? *
Why are humans mammals?


Answer by MUHAMMAD AFZAL
Confidence votes 11.5K
I am a Professor of Zoology , My fields of Specialization are Microbiology and Radiation Biology .

All mammals have mammary glands to feed their young. Humans do this thing too, therefore we also mammals. Humans have hair which is a mammalian character . *Mammals, the class of vertebrate animals is characterized by the presence of sweat glands, including sweat glands modified for milk production which are called mammary glands , hair, three middle ear bones used in hearing, and a neocortex region in the brain) Mammals have 7 cervical vertebrae hence human are mammals .*
Yes. Mammals have hair, they also give birth to their young alive insted of laying eggs and lastly, mammals feed their young with milk.
Humans are vertebrates, having backbones. They are eukaryote/have nucleated cells and are multicellular and heterotrophic and oogamous. All this defines them as vertebrate animalians, from the Kingdom Animalia, the Phylum Chordata and the Subphylum Vertebrata. Mammals are a subset of Vertebrates and thus have distinguishing characters specific to mammals.

Humans have hair, which is unique to the mammalian class, Class Mammalia. Humans are endothermic/warm blooded and undergo lactation/breastfeed their young. They also have different types of tooth; molars, premolars, incisors and canines. All of these characters define a human as mammalian, a mammal from the Class Mammalia. Furthermore, humans are viviparous/live bearing who give birth to well-developed young that are nursed by a placenta and thus humans come from the mammalian subclass of therians, Subclass Theria and the infraclass of eutherians/placentals, Infraclass Eutheria/Placentalia.
Humans have hair, different types of teeth and suckle their young. They have enucleate red blood cells, are synapsid and endothermic and have an aorta that curves to the left. All these are mammalian characters. Thus Humans are mammals.
To answer this as simply as possible.... All species of animal are classed under an encompassing group depending on whether they share certain traits. For example Fish, insects, Reptiles, Amphibians, Avian (birds) and Mammals, there are other smaller groups. In mammals a common feature is that they all carry their young up until they are developed. Only mammals do this. Another common feature among mammals is that they breathe oxygen from the air. That really should be enough to answer the question. There is no other way anybody should look at it. Don't try and come up with any other angles. It is fact. This one is very easy. mammals are classified as beings with mammary glands (hense the name mammals) Which are milk producing glands. Also a mammal gives birth to live young. Because we give birth to live children and feed them with milk afterwards, like any mammal does.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> hey asshole! people are mammals
> *Why are humans mammals? *
> Why are humans mammals?


Exactly, humans ARE mammals. That's why I don't buy the 'born that way' speil. I do believe environmental conditions can lead to it so I am not saying everyone has a choice.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sex is fun.  Sex is healthy and necessary part of life for mankind and animals.
> ...


answered and debunked  
could find no study or argument bolstering your dumbass claim.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > hey asshole! people are mammals
> ...


 of course you don't as buying it would be accepting fact , an impossibility for you .
nothing you've posted has any basis in science .


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> A male mammal with a "female" brain wouldn't stand a chance in the wild. Evolution doesn't work that way.


*There's no such thing as a 'male brain' or 'female brain,' and scientists have the scans to prove it*
Karen Kaplana 2014 report in the journal Neuroscience and Biobehavioral Reviews.


To find out whether these structural differences translated into cognitive differences, scientists examined detailed brain scans of more than 1,400 men and women. No matter which group of people they looked at, what type of scan was used or which part of the brain was examined, the researchers consistently failed to find patterns that set men and women apart.
Although there are sex/gender differences in brain structure, brains do not fall into two classes, one typical of males and the other typical of females,” the team wrote in a study published Monday in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences. “Each brain is a unique mosaic of features, some of which may be more common in females compared with males, others may be more common in males compared with females, and still others may be common in both females and males.”
There's no such thing as a 'male brain' or 'female brain,' and scientists have the scans to prove it


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Scans prove there’s no such thing as a ‘male’ or ‘female’ brain*






Petr Strnad/Millennium Images, UK



You may have read that having a male brain will earn you more money. Or maybe that female brains are better at multitasking. But there is no such thing as a female or male brain, according to the first search for sex differences across the entire human brain. It reveals that most people have a mix of male and female brain features. And it also supports the idea that gender is non-binary, and that gender classifications in many situations are meaningless.

“This evidence that human brains cannot be categorised into two distinct classes is new, convincing, and somehow radical,” says Anelis Kaiser at the University of Bern, Switzerland.

The idea that people have either a “female” or “male” brain is an old one, says Daphna Joel at Tel Aviv University in Israel. “The theory goes that once a fetus develops testicles, they secrete testosterone which masculinises the brain,” she says. “If that were true, there would be two types of brain.”

*Advertisement*

To test the theory, Joel and her colleagues looked for differences in brain scans taken from 1400 people aged between 13 and 85. The team looked for variations in the size of brain regions as well as the connections between them. In total, the group identified 29 brain regions that generally seem to be different sizes in self-identified males and females. These include the hippocampus, which is involved in memory, and the inferior frontal gyrus, which is thought to play a role in risk aversion.

When the group looked at each individual brain scan, however, they found that very few people had all of the brain features they might be expected to have, based on their sex. Across the sample, between 0 and 8 per cent of people had “all-male” or “all-female” brains, depending on the definition. “Most people are in the middle,” says Joel.

This means that, averaged across many people, sex differences in brain structure do exist, but an individual brain is likely to be just that: individual, with a mix of features. “There are not two types of brain,” says Joel.

*Spatial awareness*
Although the team only looked at brain structure, and not function, their findings suggest that we all lie along a continuum of what are traditionally viewed as male and female characteristics. “The study is very helpful in providing biological support for something that we’ve known for some time – that gender isn’t binary,” says Meg John Barker, a psychologist at the Open University in Milton Keynes, UK.

Scans prove there’s no such thing as a ‘male’ or ‘female’ brain


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I asked questions and got nothing but insults. Science posits evolution as a fact and evolution doesn't square with homosexual animals. Species exist because they are the winners.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

since I hate beating up on the brain dead I'll stop posting fact  for a while to let reality soak in.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Scans prove there’s no such thing as a ‘male’ or ‘female’ brain


Bullshit. Anyone with half a brain knows it and it was proven decades ago. So on one hand the homosexual has an opposite gender brain but there is no difference between the brains? LOL.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> since I hate beating up on the brain dead I'll stop posting fact  for a while to let reality soak in.


You are soaking in a pile of bovine excrement.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


bullshit, evolution does what works it does not care for or need your approval
I'll say it again if homosexuality had no survival advantage it would have disappeared millions of years ago.
since it has not vanished evolution must approve.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Scans prove there’s no such thing as a ‘male’ or ‘female’ brain
> ...


I've just proven you to be full of shit .
your failing is damn funny!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> answered and debunked
> could find no study or argument bolstering your dumbass claim.



You are an imbecile.

You shrieking "NUHN UHN" debunks nothing, you drooling retard.

So, after the election, do you get your brain back? How does that work? Do they surgically reimplant it?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > answered and debunked
> ...


haven't done any shrieking or nuhn huning .
if I'm wrong prove it.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Science has no basis truth.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


 not that I need any more proof you were absolutely brain dead ....,,,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> haven't done any shrieking or nuhn huning .
> if I'm wrong prove it.



I already did, which you responded to with "nuhn uhn."


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > haven't done any shrieking or nuhn huning .
> ...


really where ?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 18, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Science has no basis in truth?  Really?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 18, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You do realize that all of them animals can eat just about anything no matter where they find it and still live to tell about it the next day when we humans can't, right? The birds can also fly on their own without a plane when we humans can't and the sea creatures can breath under water without an oxygen tank when we humans can't as well. Just because animals do certain things doesn't mean that we humans should follow their lead.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 18, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Not the libtarded false science that supports the lie of evolution and the lie you are born gay.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Libtards like you are brain dead.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


another classic case of not knowing that you are not smart enough to know when to shut the fuck up.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You stfu libtard.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


 you've just proven my point.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> *Scans prove there’s no such thing as a ‘male’ or ‘female’ brain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sexual identity is seen in the activity and where when images are show, images of people, situation, structures and abstract.  The activity and where in the brain it occurs is an indicator, a natural reaction and not a choice.
OK, it is not a female brain but a brain that functions like a females with the same desires and attractions instinctively.  It is the way some people are wired, to be attracted to the same sex or actually feel like a female in the wrong body.  It i not a choice or something tht can be programmed out.

Everyone is unique, Why can't some just accept rather than condemn the way people are or even how they choose to live their lives if it makes them happy?

Their brain, by chemistry, wiring or form tells the individual what they are, not the genitals. 

Let people find their happiness.  If parents feel it is right to raise their child as transgender or accepts them as gay, outsiders should just accept they are doing the right thing 

Conservative Christian couple speak about life with a transgender son #*Genieo* http://www.christiantoday.com/article/conservative.christian.couple.speak.about.life.with.a.transgender.son/80101.htm …


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...




did you get the abi-normal brain?  There is proof of evolution.  There is not proof of god.
You are free to believe in god but most people use logic, reason, facts and scientific proof.
Most of the population of the earth or through history do not hold your beliefs, but all people understand and share reason, logic, math and science.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 18, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Narrow is the path to the gate of Heaven, wide the path of destruction. I will stick with Gods truth not mans silly logic. Good luck. Oh, evolution has not been proven, stop lying.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...




Maybe for you, but I have no reason to worry about what happens after.  You can go your path either there is nothing or like rome all paths lead to the same place no matter the faith, or not.  If there is a scale we are judged by, i have done more than most and little that could be considered bad.  I won't be disappointed, and might be pleasantly surprised.  I'm not afraid either way.

We have brains for a reason and I don't intend to waste mine on myths and false promises. 

Apart from a few small white lies when my children were very small, that is not my thing.  I'm at a point in my life I don't worry about stepping on toes or political word games with facts or my opinions, I have nothing to gain.

You want to play deaf, "dumb" and blind games, that is your problem.  Keep your fantasies, I'm not into that.

*15 Answers to Creationist Nonsense - Scientific American*

www.scientificamerican.com/.../15-answers-to-creatio...
Scientific American
Jul 1, 2002 - When Charles Darwin introduced the theory of _evolution_ through ..... So some of the complexity that Behe calls _proof_ of intelligent design is not ...
*Five Proofs of Evolution | Evolution FAQ*

*evolution*faq.com/articles/five-*proof*s-*evolution*
1. The universal genetic code. All cells on Earth, from our white blood cells, to simple bacteria, to cells in the leaves of trees, are capable of reading any piece of ...
*Human Evolution Evidence | The Smithsonian Institution's ...*

humanorigins.si.edu/evidence
Smithsonian Institution
Scientists have discovered a wealth of evidence concerning human _evolution_ , and this evidence comes in many forms. Thousands of human fossils enable ...

7 Things That Show That Evolution Is An Actual Fact
www.buzzfeed.com/.../things-that-show-*evolution*-is-an-actual-fact
Feb 26, 2015 - If you're tired of arguing with people who don't understand _evolution_, here's the ammunition you need...
*Why Evolution Is True - Forbes*

www.forbes.com/.../*evolution*-creation-*proof*-opinions-darwin_02...
Forbes
Feb 12, 2009 - While Egnor's misguided attack on _evolution_ tells us nothing about the truth of Darwinism, it does prove one thing: Doctors aren't necessarily ...

*This Picture Has Creationists Terrified | Mother Jones*

www.motherjones.com/.../bill-nye-creationism-*evolution*
Mother Jones
Feb 4, 2014 - And no wonder: It's the most powerful evidence for _evolution_ that you can ... then there should be genetic _proof_ of this _evolutionary_ event.

I'll stick to science


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 18, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Your lies don't impress me. Mother jones and bye are lying idiots. God is truth, science is mans attempt to equal him, fails every time. Good luck.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


Christian indoctrination at its finest


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Nope, just the truth. You deny it because like all sinners you do not want to be held accountable. Good luck.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


absolute BullShit, more proof of your indoctrination .
nothing you've ever posted shows you take personal responsibility for anything.
the ironic thing is I'm an atheist and I understand more about what you claim to believe than you do.
in all the ways that count  I'm far more Christian then you will ever be .


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Atheists are only deniers, as you just proved by your stupid statement. Good luck liar.


----------



## ZackB (Feb 19, 2016)

Does anyone else have a problem with having Shia around?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


I deny nothing every time you answer  it's further proof of your indoctrination and brain deadness.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with having Shia around?[/QUOTE} lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rdean (Feb 19, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > the right to love who they want and to commit to that person for live. The right to be happy and not have others judge him because he is himself.
> ...


Are you stupid?  A dumbass?  A nitwit?  All anyone needs is a quick search on Google to know the truth:

Google

Or maybe you're a liar and already know that truth.  You have anal sex.  Isn't that where you keep your head?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 19, 2016)

rdean said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Do you even know how to make point. I don't care enough about you to try to figure out what you believe and why.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 19, 2016)

rdean said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


He would be all those if he were a libtard, libtard.


----------



## rdean (Feb 19, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I don't give a shit about you.  I was pointing out your ignorance.  You said:

No, homosexuals don't exist in animals, that's not how nature designed genders. There are reasons less dominant males would groom each other but they aren't having anal sex. Male mammals prefer females in the real world. So much of the gay agenda is based on lies and distortions,

And that's fucking ignorant.  Ignorant stupid.  You sit in front of the internet and make a claim you could prove or disprove in 10 seconds.  And I disproved your ignorant claim.  It was easy.  So I posted the Google search to let you pick out your source.  Because there are so many.  I thought it might educate you.  But in some, the stupid runs much too deep.  It can't even be rooted out.  It's permanent.

So, just cuz it's fun.  Do you still believe your ignorant and tarded claim?  Here it is again:

No, homosexuals don't exist in animals, that's not how nature designed genders. There are reasons less dominant males would groom each other but they aren't having anal sex. Male mammals prefer females in the real world. So much of the gay agenda is based on lies and distortions,


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Could you make any less sense?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 20, 2016)

rdean said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I don't give a shit that you don't give a shit. Why mention it? What I said was true, nature doesn't conform to your ideology, that isn't how animals got here. It threw you into a blind rage but so what? Your position is entirely based on emotion. "Go do research" is the fodder of a fool.


----------



## ZackB (Feb 20, 2016)

Fuck Islam, and Fuck Iran!


----------



## Soheil (Feb 20, 2016)

ZackB said:


> Fuck Islam, and Fuck Iran!


Oh, come on. : )) Believe me, you're wasting your time. : ))
We're not Muslim or nationalist. I'm against both of them. Iranian nationalism sucks, like all other types of nationalism. To me, there is no special difference between Iran and other countries.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


He's right and you're wrong own it!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm not a republican, but my political views stem from the notion of the harm principle, and so I see morality as as something objective based on such.

Unlike the dogmatic right that views homosexuality as bad simply because it is agreed that it is bad, and unlike the dogmatic left that champions homosexual rights in one breath and then defends Islamist attitudes in the next, I simply adopt the position that we should be concerning ourselves with people causing harm to one another instead of a bunch of superstitious mumbo jumbo.

There is nothing wrong with homosexuality as long as people are not coercing somebody, taking advantage of children, misrepresenting themselves, failing to disclose infectious stds or other matters that are not on the up and up.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Libtards like your monkey ass are wrong.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Another fine example of your cronic ignorance. 
Btw you are as much "monkey as I am.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


There is another libtard lie, man did not evolve from monkeys. You might be monkey bred though.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


Really?  Got any credible evidence that "we"         including you did not ?
The bible is not credible .
So if that's your source you lost before you started.
False and ignorant accusations are all you have or will ever have.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Wrong retard. Truth hurts retards like you, that is why you run and hide from it like a little girl.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...




That is not a rebuttal, that is a tantrum.
If you can't say something helpful or factual, you are not worth reading.
Just because you don't read medical or science journals or care about people who are different, does not mean their existence  or rights are not true.

Hate, lies and name calling just show you have nothing valid to say on the issue.

Try a brisk walk for half an hour and a cup of tea.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 20, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


God is the only valid answer, any science that says otherwise is man made and wrong.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...



People have to solve our own problems and care for all people hear and now as well as look to the future for our children.
God is not going to serve you.  You have to earn to treat others the way you want to be treated.

God is not up there flipping a coin or playing board games with out lives.  Better if you are self sufficient and prove what you can do, beside wasting time on your knees begging for something that does not exist or that does not care.

Billions or trillions of solar systems out their and you are egotistical enough to think you matter to god?  That this planet is special to him, more than any other?

If there is anything, it would be more pleased by what you do for this world and all its people than how many time you are on your knees begging it for help.

If all life has a bit of god inside it, then you should be on your knees to homosexuals not condemning them for the way their were born.

All people have a right to live and be happy.  Who they fall in love with should not matter.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 20, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I get on my knees to God alone. NO ONE has a bit of God in them, that is false teaching. Homosexuality is a mental disorder, you are not born that way.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


What truth are you yammering about? 
I've never run from anything in my life.
Still waiting for you to backup your bullshit.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


You getting on your knees is a silly and ignorant gesture, besides being melodramatic. 
As to having a bit of God in them that's a basic tenant of Christianity. 
You've once again proven you know jackshit about what you claim to believe.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2016)

If you believe God made everything, then God made homosexuals.
To say different would be contradicting god and admitting "he" fucked up.
Which is it?


----------



## rdean (Feb 20, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Blind rage?  I was laughing at you.  So were others.
Go do the research?  I already did it for you.  And gave you a thousand links to choose from.

How did you get to be such a dumbass????


----------



## rdean (Feb 20, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## rdean (Feb 20, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


Who said man evolved from monkeys?  Not liberals.  Tards said that.  And they try to assign it to liberals.  So admit it.  You are ignorant and believe education is for snobs.
Man evolved from primitive man.  Today's monkeys also evolved.  Far back, monkeys and man evolved from a common ancestor.  You can say monkeys evolved from primitive man.

I don't believe you evolved.  You hatched.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


The New Testament lumps fornicators and adulterers, among others, with gays in that respect.

How come Republicans aren't against any fornicators or adulterers getting married?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2016)

Job 33:4
Verse Concepts
"The Spirit of God has made me, And the breath of the Almighty gives me life.

Ignatian Spirituality | Finding God in All Things

Thomas
77. Jesus said, "I am the light that is over all things. I am all: from me all came forth, and to me all attained.
Split a piece of wood; I am there.
Lift up the stone, and you will find me there."

Ephesians 4:6  one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all.
Colossians 3:11 (NIV)
11 Here there is no Gentile or Jew, circumcised or uncircumcised, barbarian, Scythian, slave or free, but Christ is all, and is in all.

If you believe i the bible and god, you should know these.

Is god not the father of all?
Is Jesus not also god?

This is your faith


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Feb 20, 2016)

rdean said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I didn't evoke, I was born. You didn't evolve, you are still an ape.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


So are you .


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



AF1_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ancestor of Humans Lived With Dinosaurs : DNews


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 19, 2016)

Study Shows Americans Are More Accepting of Gay Relationships Than Divorce http://injo.com//2016/03/563898-americans-reveal-theyre-now-more-accepting-of-gay-marriage-but-thats-not-the-surprising-part/… via @*injo*


----------

